# Used feeder



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I bought this at a garage sale for $15.The guy said it hadn't been used for about 5 years. I'll soak it in bleach for a couple hours before using.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks one of those you can use outdoors with it's little rain bonnet. 

Can it be hung up?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I don't see anything to hang it without some sort of modification.I'll set up on blocks.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Are these still being made? I like the rain cover!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Yes they are still available.
http://www.qcsupply.com/422034-kuhl-50-lb-capacity-range-feeder-individual-feeder.html


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice find! in the 80's I delivered newspapers and I had some pretty good finds. It was fun.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> That looks one of those you can use outdoors with it's little rain bonnet.
> 
> Can it be hung up?


It does have this hole on the bar,so maybe.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Some pics of it disassembled . I read a review about how the bar can crack a hole on the top,which has happened to mine.The other 3 he had were not cracked.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I'm not sure on the bar crack thing there seems to be plenty of room.The chute(?) is adjustable so maybe at a lower setting?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Got to love yard sales! I wonder why the feeders they sell now don't have rain bonnets... How weird.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I would love to find something like that at a yard sale that would be awesome. Especially now with me having so many chicks, that will mean I will need a bigger feeder later. I have decided this year to buy a few panels of plywood and start closing up the coop for the winter. Hubby always left it open with just chicken wire around it. Then I will put hay down on the floor this year. Might as well start doing things better.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am really glad I have my system. Chamber pots with a 5 gallon bucket on a pulley to lower at night. The other night I saw 2 juvie rats running around. It was 8:30pm. So I decided to lower the buckets early at 5pm from now on. I am also very very lucky that the neighbor has decided to end his chickenownership. He had 12 and now he has 2. So he won't be breeding rats anymore. Yeah! He fed them well but they were never wormed or treated for lice. 2 of his chickens came to live with me in the last few years. Jersey/bantams. One's kind of bossy. So I sortof have 6 Jerseys including 2 half breeds. 4 will be 9 this year. 3 will be 8, 3 will be 7, 4 will be 4, 6 will be 3, 2 unknown. And 10 one year old silkies. My sad goal is 15 by attrition. Plus silkies. 

In the future I'd like 3 BO's, 3 BR's, 3 Wyandottes, 3 Speckled sussex and possibly 3 Polish and 3 Houdans. I really like Houdans. They are bigger then Polish and less skittish. I love my Jerseys.

But 15 is my goal in some way.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

AS for water, I found some really easy good waterers. They look like a 5 gallon garbage bucket, sortof. fILLING is taking off the top and filling it. The top is wide and it does not affect the water running out. Underneath the bottom, is what controls the water. Inside the can part, there's a plastic screw that needs to be tightened, finger tight. Then it must be on seriously level ground. Very easy to clean, and fill, and see the level of water. Best I've had so far. I loved the galvenized ones but you couldn't see the level and they rusted after a few years. I've tried the plastic ones with a screw on lid and they had to be screwed on real tight and were alot of trouble to take off. I've tried the ones that fill upside down and they were really heavy to turn right side up again. I tried buckets but the short ones only held 2 gallons of water. So just fyi.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I paid about $50 total for 1 last year,had to buy the "hat"extra but it was only $8.Best feeder I've had.Very little waste,usually from me when filling it.It doesn't hang w/"hat" so I got it up on blocks.


----------

